

Logo designer helping needy people with the money you pay - jaghanivasan
http://susons.daportfolio.com

======
jaghanivasan
You can contact me at sjaghanivasan@gmail.com The price per logo is 25$.
Donation done this week with your help:
<http://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac32/jaghanivasan/IMG.jpg>

